# ALERT: All US Fishermen, Catch 'Em While you Can



## eotpr (Feb 24, 2010)

I deleted the article. We cannot post entire articles on here because of copyright issues. The article is at the url listed below.

GaryFish 

Source Url: http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/s...ory?id=4975762 <http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/saltwater/news/story?id=4975762>


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: ALERT: All US Fishermen, Catch 'Em While you Can, Possile Fi*

Please, all you Obama haters pull your heads out!

This story is over a week old and has already been retracted by ESPN. Even FOX reported it as a scare story that had no basis.
It was an op-ed.

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=24545

viewforum.php?f=45

If you really want to see who is taking away your ability to fish over 7,000 miles of public water, look no farther than your own Utah legislature. They took more water from you this session than Obama ever will in the less than 3 years he has left in office.

Where is your outrage over what Represenative McKiff and his cronies did with HB 141?
Want more info?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: ALERT: All US Fishermen, Catch 'Em While you Can, Possile Fi*

Welcome to the Forum eotpr!

This is an important fisheries issue for USA saltwater and the Great lakes. We have ran this thread a few times before. I would recommend you review these:

viewtopic.php?f=45&t=24442

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=24444

Also note that the ESPNOutdoors.com editor has acknowledged "errors" and lack of "balance" in Obama fishing ban piece. He also claims the article was an opinion piece only.

http://mediamatters.org/blog/201003100030


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: ALERT: All US Fishermen, Catch 'Em While you Can, Possile Fi*

You got ahead of me by "that" far Troll.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: ALERT: All US Fishermen, Catch 'Em While you Can, Possile Fi*



wyogoob said:


> You got ahead of me by "that" far Troll.


But you did it in a much genteler and less obtrusive fashion.

I have to say that I am amazed at how many are still falling for this "error" with a "lack of balance" even after it has been called such by those who are responsible for the origional piece.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: ALERT: All US Fishermen, Catch 'Em While you Can, Possile Fi*



Troll said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > You got ahead of me by "that" far Troll.
> ...


So goes the internet. Actually this story is months old, October I think. The antis are running it again. I suppose it will make the rounds several times before the mid-term elections.

I read on the web where Obama is trying to outlaw softball and I find it surprising no one has picked up on that one yet. :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: ALERT: All US Fishermen, Catch 'Em While you Can, Possile Fi*



Troll said:


> Where is your outrage over what Represenative McKiff and his cronies did with HB 141?
> *Want more info*?


No.....please....

That stuff is getting more repetitious and boring than the Obama Bans Fishing stories.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: ALERT: All US Fishermen, Catch 'Em While you Can, Possile Fi*



.45 said:


> Troll said:
> 
> 
> > Where is your outrage over what Represenative McKiff and his cronies did with HB 141?
> ...


That being said, we should roll with this softball ban story. :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: ALERT: All US Fishermen, Catch 'Em While you Can, Possile Fi*

We need to fight this softball ban thing. If we ban softball, all those beer drinking dudes too old/fat/out of shape to EVER wear baseball pants, all with the number 69 on their jersey, though they totally lack any athletic ability and coordination to approach that - do you know what those guys will do if softball gets banned? They'll go fishing! And you think beer cans and worm boxes are bad on the lake shores/streambanks now, just wait until softball guy shows up! It won't be pretty gents. Not pretty at all.

So we all need to write our congressmen and span the whitehouse and demand that softball not be banned! We cannot stand for this! We must unite!


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: ALERT: All US Fishermen, Catch 'Em While you Can, Possile Fi*



Troll said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > You got ahead of me by "that" far Troll.
> ...


I can't believe they post this Crap without checking to see if it has already been posted 6 times


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: ALERT: All US Fishermen, Catch 'Em While you Can, Possile Fi*



GaryFish said:


> We need to fight this softball ban thing. If we ban softball, all those beer drinking dudes too old/fat/out of shape to EVER wear baseball pants, all with the number 69 on their jersey, though they totally lack any athletic ability and coordination to approach that - do you know what those guys will do if softball gets banned? They'll go fishing! And you think beer cans and worm boxes are bad on the lake shores/streambanks now, just wait until softball guy shows up! It won't be pretty gents. Not pretty at all.
> 
> So we all need to write our congressmen and span the whitehouse and demand that softball not be banned! We cannot stand for this! We must unite!


Please, try to control yourself Gary. 
Ah....Do I have to unite? I live so far away.

Actually the ban stems from the unethical treatment of llamas. The leather used for softballs is made from llamas.
See: 
http://goobjustmade/this_stupid_storyup ... 1&p=266434


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

This kind of stuff burns my azz. 

This is the same reason that I cant buy .22 shells to go out bunny hunting with my son, or at minimum have to pay $2.50 for a 50 count box of .22 shells. 
Gheeeeeeeesh, give us a break.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock:


----------

